# Hello From Arkansas



## Hurricane33 (Oct 29, 2006)

Just wanted to introduce myself, Hurricane33 here. It is great to see such a fantastic site with so many great topics, photos and the like on WW11 and aircraft. 
I like all kinds of aircraft but of course favorites are from WW11. I must admit I like all of them from the Allied aircraft to the Germans, Italians, Japanese too. Planes are beautiful to me just as I see they are to all of you. 
Well just saying hi, and hope to talk more to all of you and share our interest.

Hurricane33
Over and Out


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2006)

Hello from Australia! and welcome!

Wayne down under!


----------



## DonnieK (Oct 30, 2006)

What county are you in???


----------



## mkloby (Oct 30, 2006)

Hurricane - welcome aboard buddy. BTW are you watching too many war movies. Over and out? I don't know where hollywood got that from - it's one or the other. Over means your transmission is finished and it's the other guys turn to speak, out means your transmission is finished and you are terminating the convo. Kinda like "Roger, wilco"


----------



## Hurricane33 (Nov 5, 2006)

union county


----------



## Hurricane33 (Nov 5, 2006)

thought it might git a good reply


----------



## jacobtowne (Nov 5, 2006)

Welcome from another Yank in New England. 

JT


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 8, 2006)

Mkloby, "over and out" kinda like "roger wilco"? Marine, we need to talk.


----------



## mkloby (Nov 8, 2006)

Talk about what Matt??? Roger, wilco is another one of those things you hear that don't really make sense... just like over and out doesn't make sense...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 8, 2006)

Roger Wilco. I have received and will comply. Over and Out. My transimission has ended and will my further participation will now cease. Must I explain all of the hollywood dialogue? Jeez.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 9, 2006)

Hurricane33 said:


> union county



Oh, OK--I was just wondering. I am up here in Saline Co. Welcome to the site!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 9, 2006)

Don't be put put off DonnieK. MKloby is in charge.


----------

